# Erste Hilfe 225/225



## Schonas (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute.
Sorry, aber ich bräuchte etwas Hilfe.
Ich bin mit meinem Magier ( lvl 35 ) mit erster Hilfe auf 225/225.
Leider finde ich keinen Lehrer mehr . 
In Theramor ist nur ein Erster Hilfe Quest ( rot ), den ich aber leider net schaffe.
Wenn mir bitte jemand sagen könnte wo ich einen entsprechenden Lehrer finden kann, wäre das toll.
Vielen Dank im vorraus.
Angry


----------



## Roran (20. Januar 2007)

Schonas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Sorry, aber ich bräuchte etwas Hilfe.
> Ich bin mit meinem Magier ( lvl 35 ) mit erster Hilfe auf 225/225.
> Leider finde ich keinen Lehrer mehr .
> ...


Den haste schon gefunden In Theramor das Erster Hilfe Quest.
das ist das nächste was Du machen muß.

Und da hilft nur eins,
üben üben üben.

Das Quest mußt Du schaffen, damit Du auf Skill 300 kommen kannst, es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit.

Viel Spass beim üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (20. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Den haste schon gefunden In Theramor das Erster Hilfe Quest.
> das ist das nächste was Du machen muß.
> 
> Und da hilft nur eins,
> ...




Die Quest heißt Traumchiruge der Allianz und die bekommst du in IF beim Heiler.....daraufhin muß du in einer gewissen Zeit NPCs heilen die kurz vorm Sterben stehen....also denke mal im 3-4 Anlauf schaffst du das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dannach mußt du Bücher zum Skillen haben, bis 300 gibts die im Arthihochland und alles über 300 in der Scherbenwelt oder im AH aber dort kosten sie das 2-5 fache.


----------



## Len (20. Januar 2007)

Die Quest bekommt man aber erst ab Level 40 und nerven tut sie auch wie sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (20. Januar 2007)

len schrieb:


> Die Quest bekommt man aber erst ab Level 40 und nerven tut sie auch wie sau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope ich war auch Lvl. 35 und konnte Sie mache ist geändert worden


----------



## Schonas (20. Januar 2007)

Danke Leute fuer die Hilfe, super.
Aber der Quest nervt mich richtig, mach den erst wenn ich mal richtig Bock drauf habe.
Danke nochmal.


----------



## hplraid (21. Januar 2007)

HI,

bin auf 255/255 mit meiner erste hilfe und finde den NPC auch nicht bin Hordler der NPC in OG hat gemeint in Hammerfall soll der nächste sein aber da ist keiner wo soll der den dann sein ??


----------



## Len (21. Januar 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Nope ich war auch Lvl. 35 und konnte Sie mache ist geändert worden



Wirklich? Find ich ma gut, denn ich hatte Erste Hilfe damals schon weit vor 40 auf max geskillt ^^
Aber gut zu wissen, für den nächsten Char der sich mit dem doofen Quest rumschlagen darf.


----------



## amdosh (21. Januar 2007)

Schonas schrieb:


> Danke Leute fuer die Hilfe, super.
> Aber der Quest nervt mich richtig, mach den erst wenn ich mal richtig Bock drauf habe.
> Danke nochmal.



Was noch keiner genannt hat: Die Quest kann man auch mit anderen in einer Gruppe machen. Ab zwei Leuten teilt man sich die Betten ein, wo man die Leute verbindet, dann geht es ganz schnell und im ersten Anlauf. 

Und die Quest zu den Nebenberufen sind auch alle zu 35 hin geändert worden, aber jeweils zum vollen Skill erst  !


----------



## karstenschilder (24. Januar 2007)

hplraid schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> bin auf 255/255 mit meiner erste hilfe und finde den NPC auch nicht bin Hordler der NPC in OG hat gemeint in Hammerfall soll der nächste sein aber da ist keiner wo soll der den dann sein ??



Dann schalte mal ein, dass Dir die Namen der NSCs angezeigt werden. Kannste nicht verfehlen, wenn Du nur mal die Glubschen aufmachst.


----------

